# Forum Oscarverleihung?!?



## Grooxy (20. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
Mir ist gerade in den Sinn gekommen ob man nicht eine Forum INTERNE Oscarverleihung machen könnte wo alle User für ihren lieblingsfilm usw.  wählen können.
Mir würde das unheimlich gut gefallen.Obwohl ich erst seit ein paar tagen im Forum bin hoffe ich, dass sich diesen Eintrag vllt. ein Mod oder so was ähnliches durchlesen könnte.
Über die Kategorien könnten wir ja später diskutieren 
Hoffentlich seid ihr dabei!

Edit: Bitte schreibt eure Film Ideen hier hinein wie es headcrash chon beschrieben hat.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2017)

Man könnte auch eine Umfrage erstellen.  Vorher einen Thread. Die meisten Filme die in den Kommentaren genannt werden (pro Mitglied) schaffen es in die Umfrage.  Man könnte dann eine Top 100 machen.
Davon dann die 10 besten in die Endausscheidung (eine neue Umfrage).


----------



## Grooxy (25. Juli 2017)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Man könnte auch eine Umfrage erstellen.  Vorher einen Thread. Die meisten Filme die in den Kommentaren genannt werden (pro Mitglied) schaffen es in die Umfrage.  Man könnte dann eine Top 100 machen.
> Davon dann die 10 besten in die Endausscheidung (eine neue Umfrage).



Ja das wäre wirklich eine gute Idee.
Wie wäre es denn wenn du dazu auch einen Thread erstellen würdest.
Vielleicht wäre dann ein Admin aufmerksam darauf und verbreitet es weiter bis wir dann diesen Umfragen Thread machen


----------

